# Re: Anyone fancy a meet up? Part 3



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok girls

1st 2nd or 5th december for our big meet?


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

5th is better for me Kara, but will try my best if the other dates are better for everyone else.

xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i will try to fit in whenever you decide, but cant commit 100% dates due to possible visits etc and december manic time with christmas and John's 40th lots of celebrations going on x but i will try girls, cant see 5th being great but who knows ! x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I can do any of those dates but would need to know soon so that i dont double book with other xmas do's
Jule


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

The 1st and the 5th would be good for me girls ??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

any good for me


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm a maybe for those dates..... If all goes to plan over the next couple of weeks I will be going back to work that week - and I think my test date will be around 4th/5th December - so not sure how I'll be feeling around then.....  

Oh hang on -  thinking ..... of course I'll be there to share my good news with you all 

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

should we say the 1st as this way we can do 2 meets in december

moth please come


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im free let me know when its a definate and i can mark it in my diary


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't get time off on a monday, so with rush hour traffic won't get there till after 6.30pm. But will try and come  

xx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Is this open to anyone? Also where and what time do you meet?

Lisa


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Of course its open to all   not far from u actually lisa in harvesters just of the motorway!!
Hope to see you there!!
Im not sure what time this meet will be !!
I think it will be in harvesters as its pretty central for everyone as people come in different directions !!


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
It's not far at all, I'll see if I can make it.

Lisa


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

It wil be nice to meet you lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

moth 6.30 is fine we can eat at 7ish then and try the evening menu


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lisa the more the merrier

we meet at the harvester in sarn park, bridgend usually from 3ish onwards


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Has it been decided its the 1st (Monday).  Im also in work all that week but can be there by 5.  Cant wait!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MEET

1ST DECEMBER

HARVESTER, SARN PARK BRIDGEND

3PM til LATE (who is joining me at 3pm lol)

NAMES PLEASE LADIES 

1. KARA


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just checked my work diary can be there for 4.30-5pm.  Where will you all be-in the bar?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah hun in the bar

1. kara
2. jule


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh there's exciting, bit nervous though, will be strange meeting people ive not seen before only chatted with on here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule its great and its weird as you will already know us lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i will be there earlyish, not sure if i will be able to stay for food if your eating late though, it depends if DH is nights or not x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi

yay yay


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

popsi (hopefully LOL !)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not gona add that, i can always take you off if your busy pmsl......i am naughtie


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'll join you too, although it will feel a bit strange. I wont be able to get there untill approx 5.20pm as I'll come straight from work.

Lisa


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry it will be fine ...we were all meet up virgins once  
1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma
6. lisa


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Kara, but would prefer if you all ate when you all arrive, as i'll worry about you all being hungry if i'm stuck in traffic!   I can just order when i get there.

Lisa, don't worry, i'll be arriving late, and i've only met the crazy birds once   They're quite harmless!

You'll be fine.

xx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Girls, i'm gonna try and come this time will let you know when i find out date for ET xxx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, me too. I will try and make it as I would love to meet you all but it will be right around the time I find out if this cycle has been a success or not!!!!!! So I guess we'll see how I feel. I think Helen will be in the same situation as me. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma
6. lisa 
7, ness


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara put me down as a definite we can share transport 

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma
6. lisa 
7, ness 
8. michelle

be great to have you there michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MEET

1ST DECEMBER

HARVESTER, SARN PARK BRIDGEND

3PM til LATE (who is joining me at 3pm lol)

NAMES PLEASE LADIES 


1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma
6. lisa 
7, ness 
8. michelle


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi i'm in the same boat as cath and heleychamp will try and come but will see how i am nearer the time.


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

I would love to come but will have to wait until I know what I'm working


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lola would be great if you could just let us know


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm another "Maybe" who let you know nearer the time. 

I would love to come but thats the day I plan to go back to work if things go according to plan over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MEET

1ST DECEMBER

HARVESTER, SARN PARK BRIDGEND

3PM til LATE (who is joining me at 3pm lol)

NAMES PLEASE LADIES 


1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma
6. lisa 
7, ness 
8. michelle
9. ravan


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Kara are you going to be having grape juice or apple juice


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry won't be able to make meet as dh is having his back op that day. fingers crossed that it goes ahead this time


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I need to post here to get email reminders LOL

Don't think I can make it though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not long til the meet now girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey not long girls

if anyone wants my phone number drop me a pm and i can meet you at the door or in the car park

as it is winter we will be inside

really looking forward to this girls


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am due to go back to work on Monday but I just don't really feel ready yet.  If I manage to get signed off for a bit longer I may come & join you at the meet.  Probably would be 3pm for an hour or so only though.
Will let you know later this week but would be good to catch up with you all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

would be lovely to meet you

im sure you doctor will sign you off, don't go back to work til you feel ready hun


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww dont go back to work if u dont feel ready to     
It will be lovely to see you again hope u cam make it lots of love emmaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so girls

are you looking forward to the meet up?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

Yes I am looking forward although apprehensive aswell.
Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

LJE said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I am looking forward although apprehensive aswell.
> Lisa


try not to be worried, its good fun and good to talk


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MEET

1ST DECEMBER

HARVESTER, SARN PARK BRIDGEND

3PM til LATE (who is joining me at 3pm lol)

NAMES PLEASE LADIES 


1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma
6. lisa 
7. michelle
8. ravan
9.LJE (lisa)


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

possibly not me   xx sorry


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun you will be missed, you want your name off the list?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

If I do come it will be after 5!  I have netball after work! X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem scouse we will probably opt for food at 6 ish


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Will text you one way or other on Monday Kara X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara you can remove me if you want, and if i can make it i will, or you can leave me there and i will let you know x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will leave you there then


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

is ness coming ? i dnt have a clue what i can eat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i don't think she can make it now as she has an appointment

always thinking of food you are lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. i meant to ask you how is chillipepper doing ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she is doing well hun but can't come this time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MEET

1ST DECEMBER

HARVESTER, SARN PARK BRIDGEND

3PM til LATE (who is joining me at 3pm lol)

NAMES PLEASE LADIES 


1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma
6. lisa (LJE)
7. michelle
8. ravan

so who will be there at 3pm?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

is andi coming ? i will be there for 3 but might not be able to stay long as ive said i would babysit in evening as forgot meet was on monday


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm off work next week now too so can come, hurrah!  However, I'll be there at 3pm but will only be able to stay an hour or so as we have friends over for dinner and I have to cook!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't make it Monday, have a good meet girls xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MEET

1ST DECEMBER

HARVESTER, SARN PARK BRIDGEND

3PM til LATE (who is joining me at 3pm lol)

NAMES PLEASE LADIES 


1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma
6. lisa (LJE)
7. michelle
8. ravan
9, cardifflaura
10. nikki


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im so sorry girls i doubt i will be able to make it on  monday as i am barking like a old dog and my chest hurts when i cough, it wont look very good me coughing and spluttering on everyone   
if i feel better by monday then i will defo come i will have to drug my self up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun

hope you better by then

rest and paracentmol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks kara i am doseing myself up on them   ill be gutted if i miss the meet   i hope i dont


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

gutted you cant make it andi and emma you should of went to drs this morning! be nice to see you laura


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I couldnt get a appointment today   bloody annoying if i had antibiotics by monday it could have been better


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ebonie why dont you call and make an appt with the out of hours doctors, thats what they are there for and they can give you antibiotics, save you waiting til mon for an appt.

Ill be there hopefully for 4pm on Mon.  Supposed to finish work at 4 but wont have lunch break and then can leave bit early-hopefully!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Are we going to have another meet before xmas or is this the xmas one??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would like to think so but im not sure how busy everyone is

you will have to come ebonie


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

It would be good wouldnt it to have another xmassy meet  that one we was onabout last night where the sober ones would look after the drunk ones didnt work out did it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that would be great

just not sure if we can fit it in, its under 4 weeks til crimbo now

who could do drinks in swansea lol, maybe a drunken day lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

sounds good to me kara id be deffo up for it   id catch a train there


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

boooo! i wanted another meet closer to christmas too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought you might be, or we could do another meet but a drunken one lol

i will bring my rota on monday and see who is up for it, if not how about news years drinks in the first few weeks of jan lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah sounds good miriam cam look after us drunken ones


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah and on may meet you can look after me lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah i expect we will have to   all these months with out drink two pints ull be hammered


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lets talk about it at the meet yeah?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah ok   is that a telling off kara


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol bring yr rota then might be easier when we are all together


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Welll u know my rota 
tuesday wednesday and thursday night    easy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah would i ever tell you off?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i know yours you tit


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MEET

1ST DECEMBER

HARVESTER, SARN PARK BRIDGEND

3PM til LATE (who is joining me at 3pm lol)

NAMES PLEASE LADIES 


1. kara
2. jule
3. popsi
4. miriam 
5. Emma
6. lisa (LJE)
7. michelle
8. ravan
9, cardifflaura
10. nikki

thought i would add this update lol

anyone else


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

mmm no reply there    ^hugme kara  

oh yeah u do miriam


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Kara u still there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i am here


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Good im glad


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona go to bed soon though


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

What time u up in the morning ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

see you all tomorrow


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

have a lovely meet girls, sorry I am not gonna make it this time xx see you all soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh poo poo

at this rate im gona have to come and see you


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

popsi kara is right we will hae to come to see you     its a shame your not coming    

Well i reckon i can make it tomorrrow now unless my chest goes worse just hope i dont cough over r food   only joking   
But word of warning girls my hair will be a bl..dy mess as it is way over due for a cut and i should have had it done by now  so dont look at my hair


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Look forward to meeting some new FF's tomorrow.  Although not sure who else will be there between 3 & 4pm apart from Kara and me?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ill be there laura and miriam will be as well   i dont know who else will be !!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I should be there by 4pm as long as i can get away from work bit earlier


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes i will be there  for 3   will be leaving earlier than usual tho as will be getting lift back with parents who are going shopping


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

See you all at approx 5.20pm tomorrow.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes see all you tomorrow girls


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

enjoy girls xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

See you  tomorrow girls   

Popsi if u change ur mind hun u know where we are   you could surprise us     Hope ur ok hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Have a good meet girls. I'm afraid I will not be able to make it anyway as my Nan's in hospital and had an op today so I will be there. Enjoy anyway. xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

AWW i hope ur nans ok after her op cath   
Im sorry u cant make it maybe u can come to the next one  

R u girls looking forward to the meet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

see you all later

cath i hope your nan's op goes well


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Enjoy your meet up girls .... have fun!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks andi

both andrea's will be missed i am sure


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Girl i might not be able to make it   .darren might not be home in time the job he is doing is a nightmare, And there isnt anyone to have j as my sil got to take the kids to the dentist   ive just got to play it by ear


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

o no emma ... hope you can make it ...cath i hope your nans ok


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yippee i can make it see u down there girls


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Ladies I hope you are having a wonderful time!
I'm very embarrassed to admit I forgot?  Fell asleep after work and slept till half 6!  Only remembered when making myself tea!  
So Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!  So tired after weekend and figting off some bug!  Excuses I know!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi i hope you are all having a good time at your meet, hope i will be able to make next meet.

cath i hope your nan is ok.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

My Nan is much better tonight thank you. She is being transferred back to Carmarthen hosp tomorrow for a few days and the op looks as if it was a success so thank you all for your kind wishes girls. Hope your meet went well. xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi cath,

how are you


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Had a fab meet tonight, the time just flew by!  
It was good to meet you all and put a faces to names.

Lisa x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya girls lovely to see you all   i had a good time as well on my blackcurrant and lemonade  
lovely to meet you lisa , michelle, jule,  
And lovely to see the rest of you     
Cant wait for the next meet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad to hear you all had a good time. hope to meet you all on the next meet.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lovely to see and meet you all   gutted i couldnt stay long but will stay all night on next meet is it defo 29th dec then?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Had a lovely time last night, it was great to meet you all. 

Kara was still laughing when i got home about your moon plug...

Ebonie your story about the slides is still tickling me today, i cant stop laughing about that...how embarrassing!!!

Anyway had a great night, cant wait for the next meet.

Yes Miriam 29th was a definate date at same place.  Be lovely if you can make it for longer next time, i didnt get to say much to you but it was nice meeting you.

Michelle hope you got home ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

another brill meet and it was great to meet all you.

deffo 29th dec for the next one.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Yet another fantastic meet! Great to see new faces too,cant wait for the next one xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

watch out girls trouble is here


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

me trouble lol never


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the lovely welcome last night.  Really enjoyed meeting you all.  Looking forward to the next one

I got home safe and sound, but must of taken the wrong road to Blackwood but still ended up where i wanted to be, so thanks Lisa.

Hugs

Michelle


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Michelle - Glad you got there safe and sound, even if you had a little de-tour.
Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol

1. kara


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry ladies but I have to be in France to see my mum on 28th -30th Dec so can't make it. Have a few drinks for me though.  I'll def be at the next one after that.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll be there, may be able to come a little earlier this time.

Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol

1. kara
2. michelle
3. lisa

laura sorry you can't make this one


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

If you are going to be there a while then I'll join you. I have to work that day   so wont get there till after 6pm.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy girls that is fine

we usually sit down for food at around 630pm


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol

1. kara
2. michelle
3. lisa
4. Emma


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol

1. kara
2. michelle
3. lisa
4. Emma
5. miriam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

come on all copy and paste your names in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol

1. kara
2. michelle
3. lisa
4. Emma
5. miriam
6. ravan
7. sugar ( a newbie)


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oooh who is Sugar?  Welcome sweetie  

I'm working tooooooo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

1. kara
2. michelle
3. lisa
4. Emma
5. miriam
6. ravan
7. sugar ( a newbie)
8.Jule

Ill be there looking forward to it, ill try and get there earlier but it depends on my work load first day back after 2 weeks off.  Ill definatley be there by 5 otherwise.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ooo i might be able to get to this one


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Ive already passed on my apologies (i'll be in Liverpool) but just wanted to wish you a good one and i'll have a drink thinking of you all on the day!
Here is to 2009 making all our dreams come true !


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

1. kara
2. michelle
3. lisa
4. Emma
5. miriam
6. ravan
7. sugar ( a newbie)
8. Jule
9. Andrea (if I can find anything to fit me after the Turkey and chocolate feasts)


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

I would like to try and make it. I have my scan on 29th at UHW so it depends what time i get away. How will i recognise you. Do you wear roses or something lol

Sarah


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Sazzle u will recognise me i will be the one with the halo in the corner     

If you would like one of us wwill come out and meet you ?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

emmas lying lol she willl be the drunk one   its easy to get one of our numbers so we can meet you outside so you dont have to walk up to random people


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol
1. kara
2. michelle
3. lisa
4. Emma
5. miriam
6. ravan
7. sugar ( a newbie)
8. Jule
9. Andrea (if I can find anything to fit me after the Turkey and chocolate feasts)
10. sazzle 
11. moth
12. twinkle (bev)

sarah hope you can make


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi there

I would love to come!!! I will speak with DH 

lola XXX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lola just let is know

if anyone wants my mobile number just drop me a pm, this way you can text when you arrive and i can come and meet you if you want


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking forward to it ladies.

Lisa x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol
1. kara
2. lisa
3. Emma
4. miriam
5. ravan
6. sugar ( a newbie)
7. Jule
8. Andrea (if I can find anything to fit me after the Turkey and chocolate feasts)
9. sazzle 
10. moth
11. twinkle (bev)

roll up roll up anyone else


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol
1. kara
2. lisa
3. Emma (maybe   )
4. miriam
5. ravan
6. sugar ( a newbie)
7. Jule
8. Andrea (if I can find anything to fit me after the Turkey and chocolate feasts)
9. sazzle 
10. moth
11. twinkle (bev)

roll up roll up anyone else


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hope you all have a lovely time girlies.. i wont be there as working all day and then out for family meal in the evening xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

everyone set for tomorrow?

see you all there


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol
1. kara
2. lisa
3. Emma (maybe )
4. miriam
5. ravan
6. sugar ( a newbie)
7. Jule
8. Andrea (if I can find anything to fit me after the Turkey and chocolate feasts) Won't be coming .. have fun!
9. sazzle 
10. moth
11. twinkle (bev)


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im not sure i can come anymore   my dads chest is  bad as its so cold and jeffs in work so he cant bring me ...i dont really want to make my dad go out in the cold as it makes him worse


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun we will miss you both


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

will see how he is tomorrow ... he had asthma attack last jan that put him in intensive care so dnt want that happning again ...jeffs had hardly no work before christmas so has to take what evers offered ...hes going to be working tue too on his 3oth bday lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say have a fab fab time, think of me in work  , but i will be raising a glass to you about 7pm when i am out ( as i am sure you will still be there nattering then ) try not to scare too many of the other customers  

Lots of love to you 

Andrea xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

29th december, be there or be square lol
1. kara
2. lisa
3. Emma (maybe   )
4. miriam(maybe)
5. ravan
6. Jule
7. sazzle 
8. moth
9. twinkle (bev)??

see you all later

emma and miriam hope you girls can make it! miriam your poor dad

well im gona get my bum in gear and get on the road as i wana do a little shopping

i will be there at 3pm, i hope someone else will be so im not sat there looking like a wally. i know ravan will be coming for 330pm, im leaving home is an hour

see those still coming there


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope your all having a good time sorry i couldnt be there


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

gutted i couldnt come ...hope you have all had a good natter ...and arranged the next one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

yeah meet was good, 5 of us in the end.

as always we had a good chat and a laugh, no plans for the next meet as yet but i will post a few dates next week


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

who were the 5 ? hows ravan is her belly getting bigger? did sazzle come ? sorry for the qustions


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the 5 were

me, amanda (lovely bump), moth, jule and lisa

it was so busy there, sazzle didn't come unless she was spying


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry been getting my sis to scan my scan pic in...hows moth she aint posted for ages.. ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah she is good hun


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just popping in to say...thanks for another fantastic meet,think I ate to much  
great seeing you all again,cant wait for the next one


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Had a great meet yesterday, nice to meet you moth.
Hope your injections are going well LJE.
Kara good luck for next week, ill speak to you before.
Ravan you are looking realy well, getting bigger every time we see you.

Shame no one else could make it, hopefully you will all make the next meet  
Hopw your all well.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

Really enjoyed meet yesterday, it was good to chat and laugh. When are we doing it again?
Glad you are ok Jule.

Lisa


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Lisa all that worry about it and now its over.  Was a bit sore last night when the anaesthetic wore off but fine today.  Just taking it easy and looking forward hopefully to Feb/March depending on cycle.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry I missed the meet girls but good idea to plan the next one now so we can all get it in our diaries??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

can i be selfish and post a few dates next week once i know when my op is, would love to see you all before


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great Kara, good to get dates in mind now.  Hope your op date is soon!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bumping this for any newbies to see that this is the meet thread and all are welcome

i will post up some dates asap once i have my head out of my ****, i have to see you all before my op


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I will definetly be coming to the next meet wild horses wont stop me  
And i hope a certain someone will be coming as well   ur not going to double book   you know who im talking to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke i think is gona sort something so if you girls give me say a week i will post a date/dates


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will post some dates on the weekend all

watch this space


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what the hell im missing you all

how about 

jan 21/22

im good for both


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry cant make those dates as we are off to..........
Dominican Republic!!!!!!!!     
But have a great meet


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope sorry kara i wont be there as they are days i always work !!! Grrrr


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry kara i won't be able to make it. hopefully visiting dh in hospital.!!!!!


taffy that sound fab have a lovely time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

26th/27th?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh  taffy you lucky sod    im ok for 26 or 27th


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im ok for the 26th of january !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so girls 26th jan ok with everyone?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I can do 26th


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i'll let you know next week, but should be able to but i won't be there until later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie can you do this date?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ebonie said:


> Im ok for the 26th of january !!!


Kara  are u losing it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now that you mention it yep ive lost the plot


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th december, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, you're really losing it I think  
You've put 26th December!!

I don't think I can make it as it's a Monday and I won't be able to get away from work til after 6pm. Still, will have a think and see whether I can come later. I'd love to meet up with everyone.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

laura i think she is losing the plot  

Aww laura cant u have a half day


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeh, may be able to take a half day.  I'll look at my diary tomorrow and check.
Work is much, much busier now though - no more slacking for me!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

maybe you can work from home on that day


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls not me sorry xx for obvious reasons


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th january, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara

yeah ive lost it

we could make it later if more could come


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol i square then.. but its 1st homestudy !!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

homestudy is super important, would th 27th be better for everyone?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

dont change for me hun with johns job at the moment i dont know whats happening at all i am a bit up and down   and not great company and its about the time he finds out so will want to be with him x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats very important date you have popsi   cant we do a sunday so most of us could come!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you can do a sunday but i doubt i could come and there is no hope of me coming after work as i don't finish til 7pm and it take an hour to get there

are we going for the 26th?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i can come most days was just thinking or everyone else sorry didnt know you work late on sundays


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have some sundays off but that is my time with luke and however much i love you girls i would rather be with him lol

so 26th?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol ok so monday 26th jan 
1 kara 
2 miriam
3 emma


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th january, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara
2 miriam
3 emma 
4 ravan


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Not sure I can come as this may be my date for EC.

Lisa.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bump!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th january, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara
2 miriam
3 emma 
4 ravan
5.jule


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all i will def be there, maybe a bit late though


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

I may br there girls as EC may be on 27th. 

Lisa.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

be great too see you all   how was scan lisa?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Miriam,
Scan all ok. 4 follicles on left and 3 on right. More than at this stage last time.
Another scan on Friday.   

Hope you and bump are doing well.

Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th january, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma 
4. ravan
5. jule
6. michelle
7. lisa (if not busy having egg collection)

will be lovely to see you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th january, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma 
4. ravan
5. jule
6. michelle
7. lisa (if not busy having egg collection)
8.tania

will be lovely to see you all


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

kara76 said:


> next meet
> 
> harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards
> 
> ...


It will be nice to see you all on monday im looking forward to it ,,,,


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th january, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma 
4. ravan
5. jule
6. michelle
7. lisa (if not busy having egg collection)
8.tania
9. Andrea (if I can get a reasonable finish time at work)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

better get my sumo suit out


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th january, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma 
4. ravan
5. jule
6. michelle
7. lisa (if not busy having egg collection)
8.tania
9. Andrea (if I can get a reasonable finish time at work)

you are funny


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

looking forward to see you all

anyone else?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry won't be able to make this meet as will need to be home to look after dh. i really hope i can make next meet as would love to meet more of you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry you can't make it queenie, maybe next time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th january, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma 
4. ravan
5. jule
6. michelle
7. lisa (if not busy having egg collection)
8.tania
9. Andrea (if I can get a reasonable finish time at work)
10. lisa 

you are funny


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ladies, I hope you have a great meet tomorrow.  I'm sorry I can't be there.  Work is so manic at the moment I know I won't finish til 6.30 or later.

Def want to come along next time.  And perhaps that'll be when I'm having my tx/2ww too which'll be good. 

Have fun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

26th january, be there or be square lol

names down girls

1. kara
2. miriam
3. emma 
4. ravan
5. jule
6. michelle
7. lisa (if not busy having egg collection)
8.tania
9. Andrea (if I can get a reasonable finish time at work)
10. lisa 
11. nikki (maybe)
12. sugarfairy (tess)

laura hope to see you next time hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi girls 

hope your all having a great time at the meet.

hope to meet you all at the next one.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls

hope your not scaring the other customers


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Had great night nice to see you all again.  Nice to meet you Tess.  
miriam hope your feeling better?
Lisa good luck for tomorrow.
Look forward to seeing you all at the next meet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lovely to see all your crazy girls again lol

i do love our meets and the friendships we make

a massive good luck to lisa for ec tomorrow


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies   lovely to see you all again, And lovely to meet you sugarfairy (tess) i really enjoyed it i hope you all got home safe hugs emma xxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi ladies had a great time till my stomach started hurting   ive not long come home from hospital ..i went about 10.30 as i rang the ward the said to come in to be checked ...i was hooked up to machine like amanda said so heard heartbeat for a good 40 mins..i had a bit of blood in urine sample i gave so there testing that for infection but dr thinks its ligament pain from my uterus stretching ...babys fine so im happy will just cope with the pain now i know shes ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad you went and got checked out hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

great time yesterday, it was nice to see you all.

Miriam glad you and baby are ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Another fantastic meet ladies,thank you  
Glad you got checked out Miriam and good to know baby is doing fine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what out the bump rubber is here lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad to hear you had a good meet last night. 

miriam glad your ok and that you got checked out and baby is doing fine.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

the ice cream mad bump rubber    whens the next meet up seems to be more of us each time


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there all

Hope you are all ok today, it was really good to meet you all yesterday.  Thought I would pop in and say Hi 

xxx

Sugar-fairy aka Tess


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay you found us


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the board tess


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to ff tess   lovely to meet you yesterday


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome Tess, lovely to meet you.

Just read your post Miriam glad evrything ok, at least thats peice of mind for you.  Hope your feeling better today?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep not hurting half as much and ive took parecetamols all day and had my feet up ...jeffs been my slave


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh bless him, at least you are resting and things have eased.  Heck you got another 11 weeks of stretching to go..


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i know lol not good i was laying there with the moniter belts on saying 2 jeff im doomed im goin to be such a sissy


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey you never know you may be a lot braver than you think.  None of us know how we'll be its the unknown!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep the unkown is whats scary   at least the pain will be for a good reason then !


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i know i hate the unknown but at least you know you are getting something lovely after all this, it will be sooo worth it


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,
When is the next meet up girls?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

19th feb?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats the day of my consultation with JE, i can make that woohoo.

Lisa how are you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yaya thats why i chose it lol

just hope work don't start messing with my days

so girls 19th feb and then the 12th march?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara your so thoughtful lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

just checked my diary and both dates arefine and in my diary


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great stuff

anyone else

the meet last time was brill


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Feb 19th - I think I will be okay after work that day (If I am working)

March 12th - I have acu but should be able to get there around 4.30


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dates are ok with me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls febuary 19th is good for me as its half term and i am off for the week   so perfect lol
march 12th i think is ok but will have to get back to you on that one !!


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Feb 19th, ok with me but may have to leave early.  I'll have to check the march date.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls

1. kara


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls

1. kara
2.Michelle


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls

1. kara
2.Michelle
3.Jule


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I'll be able to go.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls

1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. lisa


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls

1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. lisa
5.Ebonie


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls
1.kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. lisa
5.Ebonie
6.miriam


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls
1.kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. lisa
5.Ebonie
6.miriam

Any body else joining us


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Maybe....... Its in my diary so work permitting


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls
1. Kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. Lisa
5. Ebonie
6. Miriam
7. Andrea
8. Rachel (newbie)


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

I have Ice Cream Vouchers again girls!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are you printing them Lisa ... LOL

Ravan should utilise them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls
1. Kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. Lisa
5. Ebonie
6. Miriam
7. Andrea
8. Rachel (newbie)
9. tess 

lisa i have one voucher.....


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope you have a brilliant meet girls. I'd love to come but work is so mega busy at the moment I know I won't make it next week.  

Ice cream vouchers sound good!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if ravan is coming


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next meet

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls
1. Kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. Lisa
5. Ebonie
6. Miriam
7. Andrea
8. Rachel (newbie)
9. tess 
10. ravan (as far as i know)

forgot to add her name before opps to me


----------



## Crispy78 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would love to come, being a newbie I could do with the support of like minded people but very busy tomorrow maybe next time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls
1. Kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. Lisa
5. Ebonie
6. Miriam
7. Andrea
8. Rachel (newbie)
9. tess 

crispy the next meet is the 12th march and you are more than welcome, if you want my mobile number pm me and if you like you can text me before the meet and i can meet you outside


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls
1. Kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. Lisa
5. Ebonie
6. Miriam
7. Andrea
8. Rachel (newbie)
9. tess  (not eating)
10. moth


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Diets out the window at the moment so ill be eating ice cream and chips!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls
1. Kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. Lisa
5. Ebonie
6. Miriam
7. Andrea
8. Rachel (newbie)
9. tess  (not eating)
10. moth
11. Queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie 

it will be great to meet you

see you all tomorrow girls


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

19th Feb (then 12th march)

names down girls
1. Kara
2. Michelle
3. Jule
4. Lisa
5. Ebonie
6. Miriam
7. Andrea
8. Rachel (newbie)
9. tess  (not eating)
10. moth
11. Queenie
12. cat (newbie miriams freind just found out she has pco)


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just popping in to say have a FANTASTIC meet girls, sorry i cant be there, things have gone a bit mental at the moment hopefully things will calm down a bit later, will update you all when i hear !!! .. really hope to make the next meet, miss you all and want to see you  

loads of love and behave lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi we all miss you to and understand hunni

miriam your friend will be in good hands as you know

see you all later, im bringing the skyline and there has been a big smash on the m4


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

See you later peeps  

Hope you can come to next meet popsi and we do understand hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

really gutted not gonna be able to come to meet. was so looking forward to it. dh has been up all night being sick and don't want to come and pass anything on to you. 

will see if i can make next meet. have a good time

queenie x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

see you all later ladies   popsi and queenie hope to see you at next meet ...you too laura  ..good luck for your jab later


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely to meet everyone earlier, i really enjoy meeting.  Already looking forward to the next one  

Kara just been on the clinic web page and i cant find Lyndon email address do you have it?  If not dont worry ill phone them tom.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice meet as usual girls   cant wait for the next one just hope i can swap my shifts


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice too see everyone tonight   seems to be getting more of us all the time ...harvester need to invest in a bigger table


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

great to see you all yesterday.  I just hope i can make the next one


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good to hear that meet went well hope i can make the next one.


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lovely to meet everyone on Thurs, I was a bit scared as it was my first time but everyone was so lovely, thank you.  Look forward to seeing you all again next month.  

Rachel xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls.. i REALLY hope to make it next time x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lovely to meet you to rachel ...be so much easier next time we meet


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

It was lovely to meet you as well rach   and as miriam says it will be much easier next time   

popsi u better had make it next time girl


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i will try my best.. as long as SW not coming and i can get the car, i will be there, as Monday i will be travelling on the bus for a while as DH has to have the car for his fab new job


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ohh ur busing it popsi ooo will it take you long to get to work ?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glad you could make it Rachel, nice to meet you too.

What is the fab new job And?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

not really ebonie.. just means leaving the house about 45 mins earlier, we will get another car but not just yet, as i hope to be finished work in a few months for at least a year    so will muddle thro for now

andi... hes a fork truck driver as he was before, but in a really good place with a very big salary rise, but after 15 years of struggling and a load of [email protected] its time for a change of fortune we hope


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's great And, sometimes we need a reason to look for something else as it's so easy to stay put for comfort/security reasons.  I'm glad things are looking rosey for you both  

I have a bike in the garage you could borrow And


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

Really enjoyed the meet, it was good to see you all.
Good to meet you Rachel, it is a bit scary the first time you meet but you now know us all.  
We are a friendly bunch!!!!!   Look forward to the next meeting.

Lisa x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

12th March

names down girls

1. kara ( i have an appointment at 2pm so might be late)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

12th March

names down girls

1. kara ( i have an appointment at 2pm so might be late)
2. Michelle (working so might also be late)


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill be there its already in my diary.

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

12th March

names down girls

1. kara ( i have an appointment at 2pm so might be late)
2. Michelle (working so might also be late)
3. Jule


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking forward to see everyone

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

12th March

names down girls

1. kara ( i have an appointment at 2pm so might be late)
2. Michelle (working so might also be late)
3. Jule
4. Rachel


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does anyone think we should change the time to around 4pm? i would like to know someone will be there so no one is left alone and im not sure i can get there til then depending on how long im at clinic


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I wont be able to make the 12th as i working


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh ebonie no way hun

im gutted, big day for me (i hope)and i should have loads of goss


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

rach5 said:


> Looking forward to see everyone
> 
> harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards
> 
> ...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking forward to see everyone

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

12th March

names down girls

1. kara ( i have an appointment at 2pm so might be late)
2. Michelle (working so might also be late)
3. Jule
4. Rachel
5. lisa
6. ravan

should we say 4pm?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking forward to see everyone

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards

12th March

names down girls

1. kara ( i have an appointment at 2pm so might be late)
2. Michelle (working so might also be late)
3. Jule
4. Rachel
5. lisa
6. ravan
7. Andrea  (won't get there til about 4.30)

should we say 4pm?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

I wont get there till after work - 5.30pm


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill be there about 4.45ish.  Finish work at 4pm so as soon as i can after that.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

ANDI68 said:


> Looking forward to see everyone
> 
> harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards
> 
> ...


I have the afternoon off and so can get there anytime - but plan to have a look round the shops before joining you.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

enjoy your meet on thursday ladies, i am disapointed i cant make it but have joint social worker visit at 9.30am and my solo visit at 4.30pm so pretty packed day for me x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking forward to see everyone

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 430pm onwards

12th March

names down girls

1. kara ( i have an appointment at 2pm so might be late)
2. Michelle (working so might also be late)
3. Jule
4. Rachel
5. lisa
6. ravan
7. Andrea  (won't get there til about 4.30)
8. lisa (taffygirl)

girl i have updated the time to meet at 430pm

hope this is ok, i will probably be there at 4ish but nt 100% sure

taffygirl, i will pm you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw girls bring your diaries so we can set another date lol, april will be my last before egg collection!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

It will be lovely to meet you Taffy Girl after talking all this time on here.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara what time is your appt at the hosp?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 430pm onwards

12th March

names down girls

1. kara ( i have an appointment at 2pm so might be late)
2. Michelle (working so might also be late)
3. Jule
4. Rachel
5. lisa
6. ravan
7. Andrea  (won't get there til about 4.30)
8. lisa (taffygirl)
9.miriam (wont be staying long tho boooo)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

i will be there on thursday but if i feel the same as i do today i will stay for an hour and they go, just thought i would warn you all


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 430pm onwards

12th March

names down girls

1. kara ( i have an appointment at 2pm so might be late)
2. Michelle (working so might also be late)
3. Jule
4. Rachel
5. lisa
6. ravan
7. Andrea  (won't get there til about 4.30)
8. lisa (taffygirl)
9.miriam (wont be staying long tho boooo) 
10. Emma only for a hour though as im working


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

be great to see you all, i have a feeling i might be ok


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

enjoy ladies... i wish i was there.. i am so     as social worker came for this mornings visit then said she could not make this afternoons solo one as an emergency had come up   ... now i dont have a car to come to the meet or i would have xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no wonder you are mad. pity she couldn't have told you before today.

hope your visit went well in the morning.

hope you are all having a good meet.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh no popsi ...you could of come after all   whens your appointment rearanged for then ? had lovley meet ladies ...hope i will make the next one


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Had lovely meet, great to see everyone again.  Hope to see you next time Miriam  
Ravan good luck, cant wait to see you next time with baby  
Lovely to meet you Taffy Girl.
Look forward to the next meet


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

great to see you all again  
Miriam hope you make the next one....maybe you'll be walking like me  
Em got your message....arrived home safe..no credit to txt back 
see you all next time with bump in arms


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Lovely to meet up again and have a good old chat and giggle . 
Nice to meet you Taffygirl, hope you enjoyed your first meet.
Looking forward to the next one.

Lisa


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ravan hope you manage to watch comic relief without going into labour    seen as next meet is week away from my due date i think i will be walking even worse !


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Lovely to meet you all..... and put faces to names and names to logins! 

Thanks for making me feel so welcome - hoping to see you all (and maybe a baby or 2!!) at the next one.

x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning Taffygirl

It was lovely meeting you as well, and i had a wicked time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as always it was lovely to see you all

taffygirl welcome to the madness lol hope you enjoyed

i will let you all know when ravan pops.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm feeling a bit gutted that I haven't managed to make a meet since before Christmas.  Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania



edited due to wine!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i can't seem to copy it will you put me down for the meet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania
3. michelle

yay yay


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

argh !! i dont feel i will ever make a b!loody meet again !!! April 6th is my Mums birthday.. have a good time again all xxx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,
I'll be there. I can't copy it, please put my name down.
Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa

oh popsi hun, im kinda hoping for 2 meets in april before my cycle maybe you can make one of those dates


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam i think you should come unless your in hospital in labour lol


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol
8. Rachel


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nice list me have girls

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol
8. Rachel
9. ravan


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no having much luck at going to meets. won't be able to make that date as it should be ec day.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would just like to say thank you to you all for attending OUR meets and coming on the clinic boards

the support you give and receive is priceless as are the friendships that are made

girls be proud of yourselves , you are all special people

queenie you will have loads of time to come and show us your bump


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how about popsi queenie and laura agree on next date first ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats cool with me and i hope i will be able to make it

anyone fancy another one in april?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds good, let me know a date and if im free ill definately be there.  Its so difficult to arrange a date to suit everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol
8. Rachel
9. ravan

i would just like to say thank you to you all for attending OUR meets and coming on the clinic boards

the support you give and receive is priceless as are the friendships that are made

girls be proud of yourselves , you are all special people


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well if if not hospitalised i will do my best to come to the next ones.. do you think ravan will bring the little one to next meet up


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo hoo looks like another big meet


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope she will she said last time that she would bring the baby


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah she is planning on bringing her bump in her arms


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

will be brill ..its nice to think in year or twos time we will all be sat there with little ones   have to change the meet up venue then tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

butlins weekend i say


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd love to come to a meet.  But I have a bit of a nightmare with work.  I will check my work diary and maybe suggest a date in April.  

Butlins weekend with our babies Summer 2010 girls??


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi 

weekends and school holidays are best for me.

i was thinking about perhaps a mini meet ( like the one we had at tgi fridays) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm up for a mini meet Queenie.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

What about meeting on a friday when no one has work the next day.

I dont mind meeting somewhere else but after APril as not driving at mo


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i would be up for mini meet   maybee next big 1 could be a weekend ..


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 3pm onwards (time to be confirmed

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara (at 3pm)
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol
8. Rachel
9. ravan
10. Taffy Girl (Lisa) 

I am putting my name down 'coz I really want to come - but it is my first day back after hols so may not be able to finish early..... 

I would also be up for a mini-meet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

can't do the 6th april hopefully will be having ec .


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

does any one fancy a mini meet for lunch on sat or sun. (28th/29th march)


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh sorry cant make this weekend. Typical doing something both days.  Normally im free on weekends.  Keep me posted on any other dates.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i would queenie depends where to tho ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off this weekend but its my last weekend off for ages and im hoping to do something with luke

sorry


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a pity kara would have been fab to have met you.

miriam meet can be any where that is best for anyone. any suggestions


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nope lol see who else wants to come first


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im sorry girls i wont be able to meet on weekend as i have a christening on sunday and saturday we are busy as well soz


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Me & DH are away this weekend sorry Queenie, would have been great to meet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 4pm onwards 

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara 
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol
8. Rachel
9. ravan
10. Taffy Girl (Lisa) 

i have changed the time to 4pm hope this is ok for everyone. i would also like to let you know any developes that have happened since my meeting lol.

i have my baseline on the 20th april if anyone fancies that as a next possible meet date?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

sorry cant do 20th april as thats the day we come back from our rugby tour  x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara any friday.s cause i think more people may make it. I thought there was 1 or 2 you could do?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the only friday i have free is the 24th april


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh that means you would have to come up twice in one week!  I should be able to make either date so not worried just wondered if more would have come on a fri?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

and i will be up on the next monday for a scan lol. if i have to miss one i will or i can try and swap days in work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am gona post our meets up on infertility network uk girls....

michelle,cath and pixtrix you girls fancy a minim meet sometime?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Kara its too much, see who says they can come on that Mon?

If i get a BFP  and im still on sick i may come and meet you if its cross hands/carmarthen as its only an hr away


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yep sure up for mini meet. I can fit in with most dates. Well tx permitting now! Egg collection planned w/c 6th April.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know we haven't yet had meet on the 6th april yet but i need to ask if anyone is up for a meet on the 20th april? this will be my last one before my treatment and i would like to get a poster up in clinic

please let me know girls, i know a monday is a pain for some of you and im so sorry but my dates in april are a nightmare with work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 4pm onwards 

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara 
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol
8. Rachel
9. ravan
10. Taffy Girl (Lisa) 

i have changed the time to 4pm hope this is ok for everyone. i would also like to let you know any developes that have happened since my meeting lol.

PLEASE SEE ABOVE POST


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

20th April is fine for me so let me know and ill put it in my diary


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 4pm onwards 

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara 
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol
8. Rachel
9. ravan
10. Taffy Girl (Lisa) 
11. PixTrix - Mandy


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

are we going to get to meet sam   is ravan bringing him ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes ravan is bringing sam


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh good  
harvester, sarn park, bridgend 4pm onwards 

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara 
2. tania
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6,Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol
8. Rachel
9. ravan (+baby sam   )
10. Taffy Girl (Lisa) 
11. PixTrix - Mandy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 4pm onwards 

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara 
2. tania ??
3. michelle
4. Jule
5. lisa
6, Emma 
7. miriam if feeling ok lol......(you will be)
8. Rachel
9. ravan (+baby sam  )
10. Taffy Girl (Lisa) 
11. PixTrix - Mandy
12. tess


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have a good meet tomorrow. will see if i can make next one as it will be otd around that date.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 4pm onwards 

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara 
2. michelle
3. Jule
4. lisa
5. Emma 
6. miriam if feeling ok lol......(you will be)
7. Rachel
8. ravan (+baby sam  )
9. Taffy Girl (Lisa) 
10. PixTrix

queenie it would be great to meet you

see you girls tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i shall be coming my mum dad will bring me and go shopping ..if anything happens at least they will be there do drive me back to newport quick


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow  

It would be really nice for you to make it to a meet Queenie

Good you got back up Miriam


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its good job its only 40 odd mins back


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lol Not encouraging you to give birth in Harvester but there be plenty of us to help out!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl they keep saying bridgend hospitals close by but i bet kara would be hands on lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

def so!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am sure we could get some towels and some water lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 4pm onwards 

MONDAY 6TH APRIL

names down girls

1. kara 
2. michelle
3. Jule
4. lisa
5. Emma + jack if that is ok with everyone!!
6. miriam if feeling ok lol......(you will be)
7. Rachel
8. ravan (+baby sam  )
9. Taffy Girl (Lisa) 
10. PixTrix

queenie it would be great to meet you

see you girls tomorrow


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hello ladies i hope its ok if i bring jack for a hour as darren is working till lateish      xx x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

of course hunni, jack is more than welcome


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

be nice to see him


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

had a lovely time again ladies   nice to meet you pix ... its been nice to see ravan and baby sam ..scary i will be next tho


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope you had a great meet girls.
Miriam, glad you made it back home without needing to check into the Bridgend hospital


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you all for such a lovely evening it was so nice to meet you all and Jack, Sam and bump!

Thank you so much for the lift Michelle, couldn't have gone without you.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

were you all yapping till late ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

We left about 9ish. Am pooped now because left house at 10am for scan so hadn't been home after Cardiff. Want to go to bed but have to wait to do trigger shot at 12


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh yeah i forgot you still have to do that ..its nearly time tho! what time you in wed morn?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

glad you enjoyed girls.. sorry could not be there girls, was caring for my poorly mum xxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how is she pops any better ?   hope to see you next time


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

no not really miriam.. she is still really not well, hope she gets better soon bless her and its her birthday today too bless xx ... glad you enjoyed and managed to make it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was fine stuffed my face   hope to have her by next meet


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. i am sure you will have by then honey x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies, really enjoyed the meet.  Lovely to meet Sam and Jack.  

Pix you are very welcome, like i said i'll pick you up next time.

Kara hope you are ok

Miriam hope you have the baby before next meet


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely to see you all again, it was nice to catch up.  Nice to meet you Pix Trix, hope you enjoyed and managed to get some info.

Lovely to meet Sam and Jack.

Good luck Miriam and hopefully we will get to meet you and baby on next meet  

Look forward to seeing you all on next meet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

was lovely to see everyone and get those petitions signed lol

im bloody shattered today though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara 

Hope you can make it, this is my last meet before my tx and miriam i hope baby will be here then too


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara 
2. Jule


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara 
2. Jule
3. amanda and sam


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara 
2. Jule
3. Michelle (won't be there until 4pm and pix i can pick you up on the way)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I cant see me making this meet as this is the day we come back from our weekend away !!!
Hope you all enjoyx x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I will make the meet but i'm not going to be able to leave Haverfordwest until 4pm so won't be there until 5ish.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle we will be there lol

i have clinic at 1230 so will have a look around the shops while i wait til meet time, might treat myself too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its my first day back and already got a full day.  

Pix i'll pick you up if you want, if not i can give you a lift back


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara 
2. Jule
3. Michelle (won't be there until 4pm and pix i can pick you up on the way)
4. Pix

Thank you loads Michelle, really do appreciate it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

not sure if i will make this meet. only cos that day will be day 14 of 2ww and last time af arrived on that day.

will see how things go and if af hasn't arrived will come to meet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay queenie lets hope you make it hunni, it would be fab to meet you

harvester, sarn park, bridgend 

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara 
2. Jule
3. Michelle (won't be there until 4pm and pix i can pick you up on the way)
4. Pix
5. amanda and sam


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

O cool Queenie   here's to AF not arriving and a glorious BFP.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh yes please,

how you doing pix though it is early days for us both.


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara
2. Jule
3. Michelle (won't be there until 4pm and pix i can pick you up on the way)
4. Pix
5. amanda and sam
6. Rachel


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not looking likely i will be there now unless something happens soon!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

ah ladies i would love to come but its my first day back to work after 2 weeks half term and i dnt finish till 7 wud love to meet u all and share ur experiences but sadly cnt make this one x jo x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

there will be another meet soon hope you can come to next one instead


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara
2. Jule
3. Michelle (won't be there until 4pm and pix i can pick you up on the way)
4. Pix
5. amanda and sam
6. Rachel

come on mya come on mya lol

girls there will be another meet soon after


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara
2. Jule
3. Michelle (won't be there until 4pm and pix i can pick you up on the way)
4. Pix
5. amanda and sam
6. Rachel
7. tess


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Would love to meet up and get to know everyone, but won't be able to make it this Monday. Hopefully can join you at next meet.

Have a good time


xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

That would be lovely Finlay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

be great to meet you sometime


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

looking forward to seeing you all on Monday


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Enjoy your meet girls x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no chance you can come hun?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

cant see it .. 1st day back on Monday after a week and a half off so will probably by a late finish, if i can get off early i know where you all are


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we will be there til 9pm if not later, it was later last time lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think i will be there at 4pm girls, if anyone wants to meet at 3pm just post here as i will be around the shops i think


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think we should move meet to newport to miriam house or hospital bed lol


kara can you pm me your mobile number and if i make meet tomorrow ( as long as af doesn't arrive) will give you a text when i get there. thanks


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

That sounds like a plan Queenie, I think Miriam would love that  

Oh be lovely for you to make it to the meet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah move the meet sounds brill, if only lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

harvester, sarn park, bridgend

MONDAY 20TH APRIL 3pm ish onwards

names down girls

1. kara
2. Jule
3. Michelle (won't be there until 4pm and pix i can pick you up on the way)
4. Pix
5. amanda and sam
6. Rachel
7. tess 
8. Lisa (Taffy Girl) 

Count me in - looks like I can make it!  
Hope to be with you about 5-ish

x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great news taffy

girls i think miriam will be too busy to come lol, we shall wet the baby's head with decaff and water


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yes we shall toast Mya's arrival in style. Oo can't wait until the next week to hopefully meet her


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you all for a lovely evening last night i really enjoyed myself and meeting you all. it was great to have faces to put to names. looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

It was great that you could make it Queenie. Thanks all a fab night x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls i have a request

can you all pm me your email address as i might need to contact you regarding text message today, i would rather keep things off forum til all is in place

many thanks

anyone ivf wales girl who wants to know pm me and i will explain lol.....bit cloak and danger i know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls

so 29th april 530pm, you know what is happening

hoping it will be confirmed at the other end very soon and i will of course let you know on any develpoments.

thank you all for your wonderful support, together we really can change things


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck.. sorry i could not be part of it, but am not in a position to do so xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi you can come and not be in the pic?its an option

02 will end up banning me from text messages at this rate lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

29th april 530pm usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara
2. amanda (sam)


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yoohoo, just found where else you are all posting he he.

You are all hiding from me but I will find you

See you all soon

Fx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

29th april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

29th april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. Pix (thanks for offer of lift Kara)


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

h april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. Pix (thanks for offer of lift Kara)
5. miriam and maia


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

h april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. Pix (thanks for offer of lift Kara)
5. miriam and maia  
6. Michelle


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

29th april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. Pix (thanks for offer of lift Kara)
5. miriam and maia  
6. Michelle
7. Jule (possibly not til 5.30-6.00)


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

29th april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. Pix (thanks for offer of lift Kara)
5. miriam and maia  
6. Michelle
7. Jule (possibly not til 5.30-6.00)
8. Rachel


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i should get confirmation over the weekend!!!!

it all looks in place at the moment


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

29th april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. miriam and maia  
5. Michelle
6. Jule (possibly not til 5.30-6.00)
7. Rachel

So sorry girls DP has has cancelation for hosp so can't be there. Gutted.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem hun, you dh is more important

we will miss you though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok girls

it seems everything is in place so put your slap on for wednesday lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh kara im so excited, ill have my best clothes on....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

29th april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara    eating
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. miriam and maia  
5. Michelle
6. Jule    eating
7. Rachel

oh jule i will have to buy something yet lol maybe!!!!!

so are you girls gona stay for food afterwards?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i wont be able to stay for food but will stay as long as possible


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

29th april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara    eating
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. miriam and maia   
5. Michelle
6. Jule    eating
7. Rachel
8. Andrea  (struggling to find anything that fits in my wardrobe right now .. I know it's a good thing but another flipping expense   - May not stay to eat)

oh jule i will have to buy something yet lol maybe!!!!!

so are you girls gona stay for food afterwards?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

I'll be there and eating.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

So what is everyone wearing?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

29th april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara    eating
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. miriam and maia  
5. Michelle
6. Jule    eating
7. Rachel
8. Andrea  (struggling to find anything that fits in my wardrobe right now .. I know it's a good thing but another flipping expense  - May not stay to eat)
9. LJE (eating)

oh jule i will have to buy something yet lol maybe!!!!!

so are you girls gona stay for food afterwards?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have been stressing big time about clothes

i brought 2 pairs on linen trousers today but couldn't find a top, did find one but the second time i tried it on well it wasn't great.......i brought them from next and its full of lovely things but the bank balance doesn't like it

im wearing brown linen trousers, sandles, white shirt and a brown waist coat....i look smart and feel good in it

just hope i feel good in it on the day lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

29th april 530pm (TIME MIGHT CHANGE TO 6PM) usual place....confirmation will come by the end of the week i hope

add your names just so there is a list somewhere

1. kara    eating
2. amanda (sam)
3. tess
4. miriam and maia  
5. Michelle
6. Jule    eating
7. Rachel
8. Andrea  (struggling to find anything that fits in my wardrobe right now .. I know it's a good thing but another flipping expense  - May not stay to eat)
9. LJE (eating)
10 Queenie( not sure if eating yet)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie be great to see you again

ok list is now full woo hoo

all is in place girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have decided to post this online as i think its the best place for you all to see it

tomorrow 

it will be filming not a photograph so the 4 of you (i think)that don't want to be on camera please can you be aware of things and removed yourself when needed, this might mean sitting somewhere different while filming goes on

i would love to take on the responsibility of moving you but i might be busy!!!

can't wait to see you all and the babies


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck ladies, my heart is with you, just cant take the chance of being filmed at the moment, SW would NOT be amused !! .. is it gonna be on the tv and when ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi totally understand hun, not sure when it will be aired but will let you know


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I will be there tomorrow , But not being filmed due to circumstances


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow girls. Let us know how it goes, I will be thinking of you as I cant make it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks cath

im not even sure what im gona say yet as i don't know the questions lol......just gona go for it


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

If anyone can answer - you can, you're full of knowledge. Go for it.x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

be nice to see you queenie   oh we are being filmed   as long as i can sit behind table as will be a scruff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thank you cath, if it didn't involved a camera i would be fine lol, i hate cameras lol

miriam you always look great hunni


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thinking of you all tomoz, soz can't be there as you know really wanted to, but DP going into hospital. Just hoping that I am better tomorrow or I won't even be able to be with him


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Good luck 4 2moro everyone, enjoy it Kara


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wanted to wish all you budding starlets all the best for tonight. 
Sorry I cant join you but work is just so busy at the moment. Will be thinking of you all. 
Kara dont worry about - just be yourself and you will be a star. 

Pix hope all goes well for your hubby and that you are able to be with him


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thank you girls

your support in this is amazing and all of you whether you are coming or not deserve to be thanked

i feel calm today, well its too late to back out and i am doing this for all of wales

ps i got my own funding application turned down yesterday, not that i expect any different


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Not really sure what's going on, but wanted to wish you all the best anyway.  I would love to meet up with you all at some point, but we are up in IVF Wales tomorrow anyway and it's a long journey for us to make twice in one week.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice to see you all and for you to meet maia   cant wait to see the news now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

TIME TO COME CLEAN

we were filmed by the BBC last night as a group and myself and jule gave an interview concering the petition and our own treatment. This will be aired either tonight or tomorrow night and i will confirm this later today so keep an eye on this thread

Helen where do you live?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done girlies   Will be looking out for you on the telly ... 

Will you all be signing autographs at the next meet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i might sign an autograph if your lucky lol


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

How exciting! Did you cope ok with the cameras on you? Must remember to watch.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was scared and nervous and i hate being on camera lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It was good to meet Maia also Miriam ... she is soooo tiny


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well done Kara and Jule   
Will it be on the ITV welsh news at 6pm do you think?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It was BBC Cath, 6.30 I believe that is on.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

pmsl why did I say ITV!!!!!! LOL Sorry I meant BBC. My brain is not functioning today. Thanks Andi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol cath you have lost the plot


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thats great girls.. i was thinking of you all, i am going to sky plus it now as off out but dont want to miss it, is it the 6.30pm one Kara x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i haven't had confirmation yet but a little bird tells me it wil be tonight


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok girls its tonight

a promo is going on at lunch time

omg im scared lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG >> I am sooo excited girls xxx well done


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im so scared lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont be scared bet you were great   jule are you watching too


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh my god... it was fab... and Miriam Maia is a star xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think i look yuck lol sound ok though so thats the main thing


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara... you look fab as you always do honey xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl oh bless her ! kara you sounded fab real good cant wait for tonights now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thanks girls

that was my posh voice


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

So would this be on BBC Wales Tonight at 6.30  If so I have set it on my sky+  

It's sooooo handy to watch other local channels on sky  

Wouldn't be surprised if the main news channel picks it up, as our local news picked up that Bedforshire could be getting funding for 3 fresh IVF and 3 FET's per person depending on critiria blah blah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shell yep wales today bbc1 at 630 (regional)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh i missed the one at lunch time buit will def be here watching the  6.30 pm one, Soo excited to see it


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fab Kara and the gang. Miriam- Maia is beautiful and so well behaved, bless her. 
Janet was good also, she looked a little nervous though? I dont blame her lol The interviewer didnt half try and catch her out, I noticed him saying that there's not enough money for cancer and heart disease as if who are we to expect more!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lucy asked me a similiar question too


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes me too but obviously we werent clear enough with our answers lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there a meet on the 15th of may girls who can come ?

1,Emma


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

A Friday Em?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Meet on the 15th list of names  of girls who can come ?

1,Emma  
2, Jule


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

So is it a Friday for the first time?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i don't think i can but will try

can we have another before june?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

27th 28th is my choice of dates for the end of may


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes andi thought fri would be good cause we could then have a drink if we want and dont need to rush for work the next day


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

15th in my diary.  Can also do either of those dates Kara


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

15th is in my diary as well   anybody else coming girls xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lisa said she was aswell, ill text her


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i may come this time ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so 15th then the 28th?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home for ALL meet up's this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192736.0


----------

